# where can i buy house flies or any other flying insects?



## Joe (Jun 11, 2005)

Where can i buy regular sized house flies without catching them from outside?? i'm getting violin mantids this monday and i read that they need mostly flying insects so i need to know a different way besides catching wild fleis since they killed off most of my mantids  .

Joe


----------



## Macano (Jun 11, 2005)

Try your local fishing bait shop. Chances are you can buy maggots or pupae there for cheap. I had to order mine online as it is for some odd reason illegal to used maggots or pupae for bait here :?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Joe, I bought my flies from this place

http://www.oregonfeederinsects.com/shop/ca...ry.asp?catid=10

Pretty good deal. 1oz of houseflies pupae (about 2000 count) for $10 including shipping. I let some pupate in room temp and they hatched out in a day or two, just nice to feed the violin mantis.

Or you can buy live houseflies in the following link

http://www.americancricketranch.com/

Hope this help!!


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

www.carolina.com


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.wormman.com/default.cfm


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello,

House Fly larva www.skipio.com


----------



## dino (Jun 26, 2005)

Here is another place www.vadosbait.com blue bottle fly larva and wax worms.


----------

